# CPC wanting to work from home



## Franni  (Apr 18, 2012)

looking to work for home any suggestions to apply to


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 18, 2012)

The coding network, Aviacode, Coderyte, I think I saw McKesson as well.


----------



## lschock79 (Apr 20, 2012)

Clinical Coding Solutions which is now T Systems...clinicalcodingsolutions.com


----------



## llanesv2018 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd like wor from Home. could you send me a more detailed information,
thank you
vicky Llanes
CPC, CPC-H AND CPMA


----------



## twizzle (Apr 21, 2012)

*Work from home*



vllanes said:


> I'd like wor from Home. could you send me a more detailed information,
> thank you
> vicky Llanes
> CPC, CPC-H AND CPMA


Look on the company websites for information.


----------

